# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Lizz

## Moira

To Lizz, a founder member of Caithness dot Org, stalwart of the Chatroom & Quizzes,  who adopted our County as her own & those of us who adopted Lizz & her family into our lives.  

"Suddenly but peacefully in Caithness General Hospital on Monday 1st May"........ "Funeral service within Inverness Crematorium on Friday 12th May, service commencing at 2.00pm.  All friends respectfully invited  Family flowers only please but donations, if desired, may be given at the service in aid of Thurso R.N.L.I.

No point in telling you to RIP, my dear friend. Right now, you will be organising them all up above.  You left us much too soon, will miss you lots xx

----------


## golach

Lizz will leave a big hole in my life, RIP owld pal

----------


## Geoff

Just found out, sorry to lose you Lizz , sympathies to Ken and family,

----------


## acameron

Thought it right to login again just for Lizz. Sympathies go to Ken and family.

----------


## Bill Fernie

It is sad to lose someone who contributed in good faith to everything here. Her enquiring mind not afraid to express her opinion without malice is something we could all reflect on.  

It is surprising that we often miss so many qualities of our area that Lizz reminded us about.

We could all use some of the reflections that Lizz brought forth in her many posts.

Good bye from Caithness.org.

----------


## Hannah Faulkner

Sorry to hear, he did wonderful contribution here. May the departed soul rest in peace

----------


## sassylass

A kind, amusing, intelligent, clever lady.  RIP my friend.

----------


## brandy

first time I have been on it a very long time, and to find such sad news.  Our thoughts are with you dear lady.

----------


## Betty

Such sad news of the passing of a long time chatter and friend from the original chat room.  Lizz will be missed by many, in various countries.    RIP.

----------


## Bobbyian

Just found out, sorry to lose you Lizz , sympathies to family,

----------


## Torvaig

So sorry to hear of your passing Liz; you will be very much missed by many; condolences to your family.   
Time to  rest now....xxx

----------


## squidge

I'm rarely here these days but I remember times when the Caithness.org chat room would make me rock with laughter. Lizz and I were regularly in touch, did not always agree but always always enjoyed the chat. I miss her.

----------


## weedonald

So sorry to hear this sad news. I enjoyed our chats and meeting her in person.

----------

